# *****     muslim chicks     *****



## charley (Mar 30, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 31, 2016)

I think I'm a fan. Hmm.


----------



## djn810c (Mar 31, 2016)

Nice thread!

Advanced Labs VIP member


----------



## fahadsultan87 (Mar 31, 2016)

This is not muslim chicks because they don't use Earrings in Belly and nose..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 31, 2016)

Id love to fuck them all but lets kill them for offending allah and fuck goats and little boys dirty anus instead


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2016)

Judging by eyebrow thickness, nipple color and hair color I may have to revise my religion and become muslim


----------



## SheriV (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh wait..I'm Mediterranean. .nvm


----------



## fahadsultan87 (Mar 31, 2016)

Heckler7 (((i chalenge you if you fuck goats)))???????

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## charley (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Apr 2, 2016)

thank god I have a multicultural penis......


----------



## Aries1 (Apr 2, 2016)

SheriV said:


> Judging by eyebrow thickness, nipple color and hair color I may have to revise my religion and become muslim


Show us your tits


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2016)

Griffith said:


> thank god I have a multicultural penis......




.... one thing for sure ....    they expect you to pay all the bills....


----------



## Watson (Apr 3, 2016)

charley said:


> .... one thing for sure ....    they expect you to pay all the bills....



well I like bjs and anal....sometimes receiving also 

jk lolz


----------



## charley (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm so conflicted right now


----------



## Gov N Slaved (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Apr 19, 2016)

let me guess, blow up dolls


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

A lot of Arab chicks are fucking hairy. Hairy assholes, hairy inner thighs. We ain't talking about the kardahians here. Not that any of the ghetto bunnies they fuck would mind anyway.. But in my experience over seas and here in good ole Merica, Arabs are nasty creatures..


----------



## charley (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Gregzs (Jun 26, 2016)

I Went to a Blowjob Bar in Bangkok, Thailand - article with non-explicit pictures

http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/i-we...iland?utm_source=vicefbuk&utm_campaign=global


----------



## energymax (Jun 27, 2016)

Hahhahaha it's amazing what u can find on a anabolic forum.


----------



## charley (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## hoyle21 (Jul 5, 2016)

The majority of these chicks are Persian.   Arabs are fucking gross.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## azza1971 (Jul 15, 2016)

Watson said:


> thank god I have a multicultural penis......



Sheep are not multicultural, so stop fucking them


----------



## Watson (Jul 16, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> Sheep are not multicultural, so stop fucking them



id rather fuck a sheep than the fat kankle beast you married..........


----------



## azza1971 (Jul 16, 2016)

Watson said:


> id rather fuck a sheep than the fat kankle beast you married..........



I?d rather you do that to, my lovely wife has standards, unlike you who knows no shame, does your wife suck the shit off your cock after its been buried inside a sheep ass?


----------



## blergs. (Jul 18, 2016)

nice thread!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## charley (Aug 1, 2016)

=


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Aug 1, 2016)

y'all ain't gettin good pussy if this shot turn you on. The second I clicked this shit my computer started to overheat and was close to blowing up. Like how I blew all over yo mama's face.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## Renobodybuilder (Aug 2, 2016)




----------

